

Sphere in Mirrored Spheroid - pldpld
http://blogs.ams.org/visualinsight/2015/04/15/sphere-in-mirrored-spheroid/

======
ingenter
I tried to do the same thing in Blender a few months ago. The best I've got
was [http://i.imgur.com/8QmZOna.png](http://i.imgur.com/8QmZOna.png) .

Maybe I'm not so good with Blender :)

------
stevebmark
Can someone fire the author of this work and explain what I'm looking at in
English?

~~~
qbrass
It's a spherical version of an infinity mirror. You're seeing the reflections
of reflections of that little white ball off to the right.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinity_mirror](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinity_mirror)

